# Google Adwords CPO



## MacGyver (12. Sep 2006)

Hallo zusammen in die Runde...

Bei einem Projekt zum Thema Google Adwords sollen die CPO (Cost per Order) optimiert werden.
Ich würde gerne in die Runde fragen ob sich hier im Forum schonmal jemand mit dem Thema
Google Adwords beschäftigt hat und evtl. Ideen zum Bereich der CPC (Cost per Click) und der
CPO (Cost per Order) hat.

Vielen Dank im voraus!   

Mac


----------



## millinär (13. Sep 2006)

ich hab keine ahnung was das ist hast du vieleicht nen link dazu?

hat das was mit java zu tun?


----------



## MacGyver (13. Sep 2006)

millinär hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab keine ahnung was das ist hast du vieleicht nen link dazu?


Jup... http://www.google.com/apis/adwords/java.html



			
				millinär hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hat das was mit java zu tun?


Nicht zwingend, aber laut Vorgabe schon


----------



## AdwordsApiUser (18. Sep 2006)

Ich rate dir die Entwicklung direkt wieder einzustellen ...
Ab dem 01. Oktober kostet die Nutzung der API etwas und das nicht unbedingt wenig ...  :cry:


----------

